
Show HN: Instant Search on 10.8M Podcast Episodes - wenbin
https://www.listennotes.com/search/?s=hn
======
existencebox
As someone who knows little to nothing about podcasts: Where is the original
data being sourced from? I'd be very curious to be able to do some analytics
on a raw dump, this is a rather nice data source that I haven't given much
thought to prior to now.

(More to the topic, solid search tool, thanks for putting this in front of my
eyeballs :) )

------
no_gravity
Very useful.

My wishlist:

Showing the duration and the release date of the podcasts in the search
results would be nice.

Show the full title of the podcasts and the episode. It seems you cut them off
at a certain length. At least show the full text on mouseover.

Exact search. It seems impossible to search for "Paul Graham" by date. Because
you get all those results for "Paul" and "Graham".

I don't like the "search as you type" feature. It feels confusing to get
results for "sta" while you type "startup". And I would like being able to to
look at the current results while formulating my next query.

------
Ancient
Please add a simple starring feature. So many episodes/podcasts to listen to
much, and i'd love to star many which i find interested but no time to
currently listen/download to.

------
jimpick
This is cool!

------
the_arun
Looks good. How to sort results by date?

~~~
wenbin
Will implement soon :)

~~~
wenbin
Done. Please check this out:

[https://www.listennotes.com/search/?sort_by_date=1&q=Rogue%2...](https://www.listennotes.com/search/?sort_by_date=1&q=Rogue%20One)

~~~
the_arun
Great! Thanks

